# papuc



## beenni

Ce soluție mi-ați putea da în engleză pentru termenul _papuc_ cu accepțiunea DEX _ Piesă folosită la legarea unui conductor electric la bornele unei instalații electrice sau ale unui aparat electric în vederea stabilirii unui contact demontabil._

Vă mulțumesc.


----------



## DerPilz

Bună, mă gândesc că este "_shoe_".


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Am o bănuială că s-ar putea să fie vorba de blade connector, si mai specific de ring terminal/spade terminal (depinde de papuc, dacă e inelar sau tip furcă).

Că pot să mă înșel, asta e foarte posibil (nu prea am habar de chestiile astea).


----------



## beenni

Mulțumesc mult Trisia.

Sunt și eu pe teren minat. Termenii ăștia nu îi cunosc deloc.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Eu am căutat "papuc electric" pe Google images și am dat de câteva site-uri unde se  comercializează așa că m-am prins cum arată, apoi am căutat prin Google și Wikipedia până am dat de ce părea să fie același lucru. Papucii par să fie de trei tipuri: inelar, furcă sau pin. Pentru primele două sunt aproape sigură că e vorba de ce am spus mai sus.

Sigh... Probabil că dacă nu ai deloc imagini sau alte detalii e mai safe să folosești _electrical connector_, că până la urmă asta e.

Sau poate dăm și noi de vreun membru al forumului care să știe mai multe.


----------



## farscape

Trisia said:


> Bună,
> 
> Am o bănuială că s-ar putea să fie vorba de blade connector, si mai specific de ring terminal/spade terminal (depinde de papuc, dacă e inelar sau tip furcă).
> 
> Că pot să mă înșel, asta e foarte posibil (nu prea am habar de chestiile astea).



Trisia are dreptate cu _ring terminal/connector_ sau _spade terminal/lug_. Termenul *papuc* se poate referi la oricare din cele doua tipuri de conectori. 


Later,


----------



## beenni

Trisia said:


> Bună,
> 
> Eu am căutat "papuc electric" pe Google images și am dat de câteva site-uri unde se  comercializează așa că m-am prins cum arată, apoi am căutat prin Google și Wikipedia până am dat de ce părea să fie același lucru. Papucii par să fie de trei tipuri: inelar, furcă sau pin. Pentru primele două sunt aproape sigură că e vorba de ce am spus mai sus.
> 
> Sigh... Probabil că dacă nu ai deloc imagini sau alte detalii e mai safe să folosești _electrical connector_, că până la urmă asta e.
> 
> Sau poate dăm și noi de vreun membru al forumului care să știe mai multe.



Trisia, 

De fiecare dată mă lași fără cuvine. În spaniolă se zice: _eres un crack_. Îți mulțumesc foarte mult pentru ajutor. 
Mulțumesc, de asemenea tuturor celorlalți care s-au implicat în rezolvarea acestei dileme.

Pe curând.


----------

